# Scuba Gear



## Fishermanforlife (Jun 5, 2021)

I just got my open water cert and was wanting to buy my own equipment. I was looking at the Shearwater Perdix AI but they are not being sold right now due to shortages. What would be a good computer that is AI and would be good for a rec diver that will be doing mainly travel dives. I was also looking at an Atomic Aquatics Z2 with an Oceanic Alpha 8 octo and was wondering your input of that setup. Any and all help is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I discovered Deep6 this year and absolutely love it. My reg is the best I’ve ever had…and I’ve had more than a few. They have a great Black Friday sale tomorrow. Check them out. Do some research and you’ll hear nothing but high marks for the company. Deep 6 Gear


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

If there is anyway possible try it before you buy it. Nothing sux like spending your entire dive trying to get buoyant and situated.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> If there is anyway possible try it before you buy it. Nothing sux like spending your entire dive trying to get buoyant and situated.


Not that I know. They are not sold in stores. Direct to consumer only. Read the reviews.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

jspooney said:


> Not that I know. They are not sold in stores. Direct to consumer only. Read the reviews.


 Go to any decent dive shop that has a pool. I went to Coast Gulf Divers and tried several different set ups before i laid out the cash. When the boat is rocking and the current is ripping there is no such thing as a pleasure dive. But that was just me and my experience. try before you buy regret is very expensive.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Go to any decent dive shop that has a pool. I went to Coast Gulf Divers and tried several different set ups before i laid out the cash. When the boat is rocking and the current is ripping there is no such thing as a pleasure dive. But that was just me and my experience. try before you buy regret is very expensive.


Oh, I thought you were asking a question. I now see you were making a statement. Sure, you can always try a regulator from a dive shop. Just be prepared to pay quite a bit more for the original purchase and for the service. To each his own. I bought my Deep6, put it on a tank, and dove all day. No regrets.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

I'd wait for the perdix.... I have it and its the best computer I've used hands down but I dont use the AI, no desire to...


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

jspooney said:


> Oh, I thought you were asking a question. I now see you were making a statement. Sure, you can always try a regulator from a dive shop. Just be prepared to pay quite a bit more for the original purchase and for the service. To each his own. I bought my Deep6, put it on a tank, and dove all day. No regrets.


sir you are 100% correct i guess i cant read or comprehend correctly he was referring to a dive computer and not dive equipment. My error.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Wait for the Perdix. Call the local dive shops, they may have one on hand.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

100% Shearwater. I think Dive Pros had a perdix & transmitter on the shelf last week. If not there call around if no luck divegearexpress.com or just get a Teric or Peregrine. 

I will only use Shearwater. My first choice.


----------



## JJHACK (Dec 15, 2021)

The perdix is the best there is wait for it or look for a used on on eBay 

As an instructor in the PNW at the time after I used one a while I bought my own. About 6 months with it I bought another used one from a southern Ca diver. 

I was worried something might happen to my original And I never wanted to dive without it. So I had a spare. 

Both are AI however I did not originally use it as AI. Getting an oceanic transmitter on used a regset deal. I hooked it up. I still have a gauge console on a retractor. However that AI function is brilliant in usability. All critical data on one screen is priceless. 

It’s as bullet proof a design as there is. It’s a company that only makes one product. Dive computers. It’s all they do. The story of the origin of the business is amazing as well. 

An older fella non diver married a tech dive lady. He hung out with these folks all the time. He had recently retired from an engineering position. 

When he listened to all the tech divers arguing about which computer was best he decided to build one with the features they could all agree on. 

A few prototypes, as well as him getting scuba certified and here we are, a product built for divers by divers. Not a corporation marketing to the public for big profits. 

This is a small operation that simply builds the best product for the application possible. 

Plus …… AA batteries are available around the world. No special battery or forgetting to charge. 

I now have 1900 dives on mine well over 1000 using AI. It’s so nice to use it’s hard to think back in the late 80’s when I diving without a computer.


----------

